# New Laptop Win 8 Formatting Question



## Lefow (Dec 25, 2012)

Greetings Lefow :welcome: to TSF,




> Hey guys, I'm getting a new laptop for this Christmas season. However, the new OS does not appeal to me, so I plan to--once I get my laptop--format the harddrive and install Windows 7 x64 OEM.
> _ Before you do any thing with this "new" Laptop, I would suggest that you firstly read the Warranty from HP, to make sure that you do not void/cancel the Warranty._
> 
> So, I'm assuming I spam F10 to load up the Bios, boot the Windows 7 CD I have, and format the single partition the laptop comes with and install windows 7.
> ...


_ Kind Regards, and Best Wishes to you and your family for Christmas and the Holidays, :wave:_


----------



## chauffeur2 (Feb 7, 2006)

The Quote system has had a hiccup, and not registered,


----------



## MPR (Aug 28, 2010)

If the HP laptop came with Windows 8 pre-installed then there may not be any Windows 7 specific drivers available. Also, if you call HP for a problem, they may refuse to assist you unless you restore the laptop to factory settings, which you will be unable to do because you have wiped the recovery partition.



> Customers who are able to and choose to downgrade their HP Windows-8 compatible products to Windows 7 will remain protected by HP product warranties. However, HP has not tested all Windows 8 platforms for Windows 7 and we may not have your particular drivers available. If you choose to install a different operating system (OS) and have a problem that requires HP support, you may need to restore the original OS to fully diagnose your problem.


Windows 8 can be made, with little effort, to look and act like Windows 7. Most of this can be accomplished by purchasing the $5 app Start8, which gives you back a Start Menu and allows your system to boot directly to the desktop.


----------

